# My new Barnsdale Classic X



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

Unfortunately it's time to retire my 1990 vintage High Country Top Gun. However the good news is that my new Classic X turned up last week!!

Now to get it set up and shooting. Be ready for my barrage of questions!

Cheers
Craig


----------



## SOLIDEAGLE (Dec 19, 2005)

Man, that is one sweet lookin' bow!!

When I wear out my Hoyt Aspen I'm getting a Barnsdale. It could be a while!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Congrats.. You now own the best bow made on the planet. That's an eye opener on the riser. My Classic isn't like that. I'd check and see what rest David Hughes shoots on his Classic X. I looked at his at Louisville, but I don't remember what it was, but I do remember it was like nothing I'd ever messed with...


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Craig*

Looks sweet Craig, i love the simplicity of a barebow finger shootin iron. See you in Sale for the IFAA nationals and I'll be looking to have a shot outa that Classic X.
(Sale is a small town in Victoria, Australia for our american brothers):thumbs_up


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Bootch 

Its not that small , only a bit smaller than Geelong my home town , I will be there Next weekend for our state IFAA then in june for the Nats only a 4 hour drive from home :thumbs_up


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

Bruce K said:


> only a 4 hour drive from home :thumbs_up


Thats too easy!

I'm up for two flights and a hire car road trip.

Any chance of a range report for us out of staters so we have some idea of what we're in for?

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Bambam26 (Oct 23, 2003)

*X*

I have 3 of those sweet shooting babies!!! Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Look too busy to me,with all those strings and hardware,but lots of luck to ya.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

those are such nice looking bows.
congrats on a great bow!:shade:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wow!*

Did you guys check-out the clearance/gap on those shoot-thru cables with the doovawhoppi's installed???? :thumbs_up 

You could drive a mack-truck through those!

I've always had lingering doubts about big, 5" feather-clearance with a finger-release and ANY shoot-thru system.....but I think I just got over my worries!  :darkbeer:


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

> Did you guys check-out the clearance/gap on those shoot-thru cables with the doovawhoppi's installed????


Yup...another example of "Aussie" initiative :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice looking bow Craig. :thumbs_up I'll see you in Sale as well.


----------

